# Which Brand is better, Toshiba or Asus, Laptops



## gump (Jan 17, 2012)

1) What is your budget? 

INR 40,000

2) What size notebook would you prefer?

around 15"

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).

India

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

a. Like: Toshiba, Asus
b. Dislike:


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

Photoshop, Indesign, Adobe, games, movies

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?

both

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?

Yes, crysis warhead kind of

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?

4-5 hours

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?

Online is ok

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.


win 7


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 17, 2012)

gump said:


> 1) What is your budget?
> 
> INR 40,000
> 
> ...



Go with asus its suits your budget and those laptops have great VFM. u can 
Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D
call this number to get dealers in your city18002090365 its toll free number from asus


----------



## rajeevk (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, Asus will be better one.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 17, 2012)

Get Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D.
Its a great laptop


----------



## pmkarun (Jan 17, 2012)

+1 for ASUS


----------



## red dragon (Jan 17, 2012)

As  brands both are good


----------



## gump (Jan 18, 2012)

What is maximum RAM capability of *K53SV-SX520D * ?

Can this play all the latest games and upcoming games of 2012


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jan 18, 2012)

If you looking to play games, get a desktop.
Asus laptop in discussion here has a GT540, which is a very capable card.
Better options are available, however it will cost more.
And dont expect a sub 40K laptop to play upcoming games at on full hd res and ultra settings.


----------



## gump (Jan 18, 2012)

I do not want a desktop. I strictly need a laptop. 

i can stretch my budget upto 50k


----------



## sdmaverick (Jan 18, 2012)

I got the Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D Laptop ordered from Flipkart.com...Trust me at 47k this laptop does everything and s defnitely VFM. I trust Asus as a brand. People dont understand that Asus is also a hardware manufacturer and therefore is able to substantially reduce the price of its laptops...not because of cheap quality! You can very well play all 2009-10 games at 60fps (beyond which its all useless waste of fps) and the more recent ones like mw3, crysis2 etc arnd 40fps with high details...

Some cons of this machine: battery life in the least power hungry "quiet office" mode turns arnd to be 3 1/2 hours. You were looking for 4-5hrs rite?
The speakers on this machine though are Altec Lansing, at fullvolume or even 80% sometimes crackle, you know what I mean.
A little noisy dvd drive& a lil flex in the keyboard.

But gotta tell you, none of the above were deal breakers for me. You get used to them honestly!

Cheers!


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 18, 2012)

gump said:


> i can stretch my budget upto 50k



Then Get Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D.
Check out the specs at flipkart.If you are good at bargaining you can get it for 44-45k from a local dealer


----------

